# Prendre le contrôle à distance d'un Mac via Internet, utilisation de Timbuktu



## tedeka (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Voici mon problème.

Je dispose d'un mac de bureau, connecté à internet par un routeur Bewan, et d'un portable.

J'ai installé Timbuktu sur les deux Mac. Avec des clés d'activation différentes, of course...

Lorsque le portable est connecté via la connection wifi de Bewan, je n'ai aucun problème, et je peux prendre le contrôle du Mac de bureau qui est connecté (ethernet) au Bewan.

Par contre, si je connecte à distance mon portable sur une livebox, je n'arrive pas à prendre le contrôle du Mac de bureau connecté au Bewan.

Que dois-je faire pour y parvenir ?

Faut-il que je change l'adresse IP du routeur Bewan pour que ce soit possible?

Les adresses IP par défaut sont 192.168.1.X sur le routeur Bewan, et sur la Livebox (Sagem)

Je pense que le problème peut venir de là.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## DualG4 (21 Août 2006)

As tu pens&#233; &#224; ouvrir les ports sur la livebox? (port 407 d'apr&#232;s une recherche rapide sur le web)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2007)

tedeka a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Voici mon problème.
> 
> ...




Bonjour 
Cela fait des mois que j'essaie de mettre en place ce système pour contrôler un mac distant du mien de 7 kms reliés entre eux par l'ADSL. 
Mais impossible de faire fonctionner tout cela. J'ai déjà un fait étrange: lorsque je consulte mon adresse IP sur les 2 ordinateurs, c'est la même sur les 2 ordinateurs. 
Si je consulte mes adresses sur des sites en ligne étudiés pour j'ai 2 autres adresses différentes de celle inscritent sur les ordis. 
Pour info je suis chez orange avec une livebox j'ai un mac mini classique d'un côté et un mac mini intel core duo de l'autre. 
Merci à celui qui pourra m'aider


----------



## Zyrol (6 Août 2007)

chajmi a dit:


> Bonjour
> Cela fait des mois que j'essaie de mettre en place ce syst&#232;me pour contr&#244;ler un mac distant du mien de 7 kms reli&#233;s entre eux par l'ADSL.
> Mais impossible de faire fonctionner tout cela. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; un fait &#233;trange: lorsque je consulte mon adresse IP sur les 2 ordinateurs, c'est la m&#234;me sur les 2 ordinateurs.
> Si je consulte mes adresses sur des sites en ligne &#233;tudi&#233;s pour j'ai 2 autres adresses diff&#233;rentes de celle inscritent sur les ordis.
> ...



Il faut que tu rediriges les ports de la livebox. fais une recherche sur la redirection de port (mappage, forwarding, mapping, redirection...), tu comprendras tres vite d'ou vient le probleme...


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Il faut juste qu'il comprenne ce qu'est une adresse IP locale, une adresse IP publique, un port, un redirection de port et c'est bon


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Bah y a eu un super tuto dans la MGZ ce matin


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah y a eu un super tuto dans la MGZ ce matin



C'est une excellente idée, et en plus il utilise ce très bon logiciel qu'est Omnigraffle


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Oui touchant le gros nuage pour "internet"


----------

